# Problema con sintonia en tv goldstar



## aquiles23 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hola, tengo un TV marca Goldstar el problema es el  siguiente:  solamente funciona canal 9 en los restos de los canales solo se ve imagen blanco no será que tengo que cambiar el sintonizador o amplificador de RF?

si alguien sabe por favor estaré esperando la respuesta y lo agradeceré mucho.

Chauuuuo.


----------



## Mavila (Oct 18, 2005)

Claro amigo partiendo del hecho que solo sintonizas un canal eso te da que las demas etapas de tu tv estan Ok, el problema esta en el sintonizador, solo cambialo, o si quieres que te lo diga de otra forma descártalo.


----------



## Leslie Bermúdez (Mar 12, 2006)

TENGO UN PROBLEMA CON MI TV, LO QUE PASA ES QUE AL ENCENDERLA SOLO SE MIRA LA MITAD DE LA PANTALLA(EN FORMA HORIZONTAL), Y AL CABO DE UNOS MINUTOS SE AMPLIA A 3/4 DE PANTALLA, QUISIERA SABER SI ME PUEDEN AYUDAR, PARA SABER QUE LE PASA Y COMO REPARARLA.


----------



## tecnigroup (Mar 19, 2006)

verifica voltaje de +b o los filtros que estan cerca del flyback pueden estar secos


----------

